# Hand plane protection.



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I have just a little tip that isn't anything new but may save someone money. I have several handplanes that I store in my garage in a tool box. Unfortunately in SD the weather can see varying extremes so I need to protect them from rust. I was going to order some of those plane sacks from various websites for 8-10 bucks a piece. I was going to need 8 sacks to start which would have been 64-80 dollars depending on size. Then it occured to me, these sacks are nothing more than a rifle sack with a fancy logo. So I went to my local Ace and got two rifle sacks. A generic for $6 and a Remington for $8. They are like 58" long or so. I brought them home, measured my plane lengths and added a couple inches and cut the sack. If you plan it out right you won't have too many double open end sacks. The ones that I did have that were double-open ended I had the wife sew one end closed with her sewing machine. The sacks are silicone infused just like the expensive individual sacks and protect them nicely from rust and minor dings. I will say the Remington is much thicker than the generic Ace one and I would go with that. I thought it was a pretty simple way to save a small chunk of change and protect your heirloom tools. What do you think?


----------



## BIP (Dec 21, 2009)

Great idea! I'll have to keep an eye on Cabela's bargain cave. You could also try dessicant bags in the drawers. You can usually find them online fairly cheap and one or two per drawer can go a long way. I lived about 1/2 mile from the Pacific for years and never had a problem with rust.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks BIP. I just got a call from Woodsmith today, seems they are going to publish this little tidbit in the next issue and a little check is in the mail. Nice little validation and a little fun money for such a simple thing. I'll have to look up the dessicant bags. We'll have to get together and compare toys and Ooh-rah tats sometime.


----------



## caseysbuilding (Mar 12, 2009)

Great tip, thank you. Great way to protect tools. http://www.caseysbuilding.com


----------



## Java Junky (Mar 14, 2012)

'Much obliged AC.
'Great, practical solution. Thanks.


----------



## Chairmon (Jul 13, 2011)

Ummmm---- this may or may not be a great idea. If the sacks are like this one Amazon.com: Remington Multi-Green Silicone-Treated Gun Sack: Sports & Outdoors you may be introducing "fisheyes" in anything you plan on adding finish to, as the rust protection is silicone.


----------

